
Evoke: simple solution to the complicated problem of building software for C++ - signa11
https://github.com/dascandy/evoke
======
signa11
there is a cpp-con-2k18 talk as well, available here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWOmkwv8N_U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWOmkwv8N_U)

